# Puppy scared of barking dogs and now wont got for walks



## JanieLou (Jun 25, 2012)

Our white German Shepherd puppy is 12 weeks old. She has now had her booster injection and on Friday 22 June 2012 she went quite happily for her first walk. We had been training her on a lead to walk around the garden. We had two walks on Friday and two on Saturday, about 10 minutes each walk. Sunday morning I walked passed a bungalow with a high hedge, I couldn't see any dogs but could hear them. A neighbour has since told me that four large dogs live at the bungalow. On hearing the dogs my puppy froze and trembled with fright. I petted her straight away but she was terrified. I then picked her up and moved her from the situation, set her back down but she would still not carry on with her walk. I picked her up again and carried her home. Unfortunately since that incident we cannot get her to walk beyond our driveway. I am thinking about forgetting walks for a few days and then trying again but if anyone has any other ideas on how to deal with this it would be very much appreciated. Many thanks, Jane.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

We ran into this over the last couple of weeks as well. I got some advice (on this forum) to make going out a fun thing, use treats as needed and let the puppy sniff the new world. What we did first was load up a baggy with treats and when she balks at going out the front door I'll hold one in my fingers and "lead" her out the door. When she gets to the sidewalk I have her sit and I give it to her. This has worked 100% of the time and we don't have to do it much anymore.
As for other barking dogs,cars,garage doors,cars etc. our little girl was afraid of all of them, we're very familiar with the shaking and trying to hide behind our legs.

What we've done is sit her down, calmly speak to her and pet her giving her a couple of treats as she sits. After a couple of times she realized that we wouldn't let anything happen to her and that the dogs she was scared of couldn't get to her.

Now if she does anything she just speeds up a bit when going by a house that has something that bothers her.


----------



## aragorn (Apr 29, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago my daughter and I were walking our then 15 week old GSD, Ranger. Some men were cutting down a tree within his hearing, and when it came down Ranger went nuts! I felt like Shaggy when Scooby jumps into his arms when he is scared. (Sorry for the cartoon analogy, but I have 4 kids) The next day we walked the same way and he started panicking again. I pet him, gave him treats and walked right past the downed tree. I let him look at it, and ever since he looks toward the tree when we walk past. He'll never forget, but at least he will walk past it without jumping into my arms. Good luck! I'm sure she'll come around, just be patient!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Never pet your dog when it is frightened. This only tells them that you are approving of the fright. Dogs are very different from humans in this respect. We try to reassure them through petting, but they get that it is OK to be scared. 

Bring treats and toys. Redirect the puppy's attention to you, be calm but upbeat, have her think going out is the most wonderful thing in the world. 
Be the leader. Be confident, calm and positive. Do not feel sorry or coddle the dog. The dog needs to feel that you are in charge and will protect her.

They are afraid of the big world when they are that young. It is up to you to teach that it isn't scary at all. Keep walks upbeat, positive and close to home, and gradually lengthen the walks.






JanieLou said:


> Our white German Shepherd puppy is 12 weeks old. She has now had her booster injection and on Friday 22 June 2012 she went quite happily for her first walk. We had been training her on a lead to walk around the garden. We had two walks on Friday and two on Saturday, about 10 minutes each walk. Sunday morning I walked passed a bungalow with a high hedge, I couldn't see any dogs but could hear them. A neighbour has since told me that four large dogs live at the bungalow. On hearing the dogs my puppy froze and trembled with fright. I petted her straight away but she was terrified. I then picked her up and moved her from the situation, set her back down but she would still not carry on with her walk. I picked her up again and carried her home. Unfortunately since that incident we cannot get her to walk beyond our driveway. I am thinking about forgetting walks for a few days and then trying again but if anyone has any other ideas on how to deal with this it would be very much appreciated. Many thanks, Jane.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Never pet your dog when it is frightened. This only tells them that you are approving of the fright. Dogs are very different from humans in this respect. We try to reassure them through petting, but they get that it is OK to be scared.
> 
> Bring treats and toys. Redirect the puppy's attention to you, be calm but upbeat, have her think going out is the most wonderful thing in the world.
> 
> They are afraid of the big world when they are that young. It is up to you to teach that it isn't scary at all. Keep walks upbeat, positive and close to home, and gradually lengthen the walks.



:thumbup: 

Remember they take most of their cues from you, you need to show them there's nothing to be afraid of. Even if they just sit still that's great, it's progress


----------



## JanieLou (Jun 25, 2012)

*Thank you*

Just to say thank you to all of you for your replies. All very helpful.


----------

